# Holly - my toy poodle pup



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

Thought I'd come and add a pic of Holly. She is a toy poodle. Now 19 weeks old.

This is when we first brought her home when she was 12 weeks








and this is now at 19 weeks. She had her hair cut for the first time a few weeks ago.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi any are great pics  she is lovely


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Holly is a gorgeous little pup.

Lovely pics.


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

Holly is really a gorgeous.!Its also very cute.Love her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ah what a cutie, i love poodles and white is my fav. colour..*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely Pics.
The name Holly really suits her too!!
Looking forward to reading all about her. 
xXx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes a little cutie isnt she,


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

She is SO gorgeous!!  Are her ears apricot coloures? Oscar's are apricot but they are slowly going white .


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Bless her what a cutie 

how tall (to her back) is she now?


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. She is a cutey, but a monster when she wants to be.



Sophiex said:


> She is SO gorgeous!!  Are her ears apricot coloures? Oscar's are apricot but they are slowly going white .


Yeah her ears are apricot and the rest of her is white. When we first got her she looked more apricot than white. But now she is white with just her ears apricot.


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> Bless her what a cutie
> 
> how tall (to her back) is she now?


She's 26 cms - 10 inches to her back. 
Not sure if she will get much taller, but I'm guessing she will a little bit.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

bless her 

i was asking because at 19 weeks, she looked (and is) the same size as my Poppy


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> bless her
> 
> i was asking because at 19 weeks, she looked (and is) the same size as my Poppy


I have just had a look at your profile. Your dogs are lovely. Poppy is very cute. How old is she now? How tall is she now?


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

she is 10" and is 1yr old. she was the smallest in the litter though 
my cavalier KCS is only 10weeks old and is nearly as big as her :lol: My Chi is only 6" high though so he is the baby


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

She's Lovely 
It's suprising how much she has changed in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

Bless em. They are all cute. I like cavalier KC's, think they have right cheeky little faces 

I'm hoping that Holly doesn't grow much bigger, but we'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Chez2k said:


> Bless em. They are all cute. I like cavalier KC's, think they have right cheeky little faces
> 
> I'm hoping that Holly doesn't grow much bigger, but we'll see. :biggrin:


my CKCS doesn't just look cheeky, she is! She is a right toerag :lol: The other dogs have no life with her 

How big was Holly's mum?


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> my CKCS doesn't just look cheeky, she is! She is a right toerag :lol: The other dogs have no life with her
> 
> How big was Holly's mum?


 
I'm not sure how big her mum was. We got her from a man that sells the dogs for the breeders. So we never got to see her parents. 
Shame really cos it would of given us an idea of size. 
All we know is that they were both white and toy's.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Chez2k said:


> She's 26 cms - 10 inches to her back.
> Not sure if she will get much taller, but I'm guessing she will a little bit.


How'd you manage to measure Holly? I've tried to measure Oscar and he tries to eat the tapemeasure.  Toy poodles usually grow until they're around 6 months, well, that's what the breeder told me. Out of interest, how much does she weigh?


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Poppy's were mini poodles but she only made a toy, Amber my mum's poodle is supposed to be a toy but she is really *JUST* in the mini bracket :lol:

they are all gorgeous though  i <3 poodles, they are great!


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> How'd you manage to measure Holly? I've tried to measure Oscar and he tries to eat the tapemeasure.  Toy poodles usually grow until they're around 6 months, well, that's what the breeder told me. Out of interest, how much does she weigh?


It took 2 of us to do it. I held her head so she didn't eat and my partner measured her.

Last time I weighed her about a week ago she was 4 1/2 lbs. No sure if the scales are accurate though. I will try and weigh her later and let u know. 
She has more than double in size and weight since we got her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aren't poodles great to have
Kai is way too tall for a toy, he just didnt know when to stop growing lol..but Mia is just about the right size for a toy..*


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Aren't poodles great to have
> Kai is way too tall for a toy, he just didnt know when to stop growing lol..but Mia is just about the right size for a toy..*


They are. I love them. Real nice character.

My last dog was a poodle. He was an apricot miniature. Loved him to bits.


----------

